# no signal when using KVM-switchbox (RESOLVED)



## janhaa (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here, hope to get help with my problem.

I have two computers and a KVM dvi switchbox and the switching has untill now worked without problems.

Now I have changed the graphic card in computer #1 to a Geforce 7900 GT and the problem is that when I switch back from computer #2 to #1 I get "No signal" on the monitor.

Any ideas?

Jan from Denmark


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: no signal when using KVM-switchbox*

Hi Jan,

If you plug the monitor directly into the graphics card when you get "No Signal", do you get the same message?


----------



## janhaa (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: no signal when using KVM-switchbox*

Hi Matt,

No I haven't tried that yet, but I have noticed that if I shut down pc #2 before I switch back to pc #1 then the signal is OK.

Before I had the Geforce 5600 and the switching between the 2 pc's worked without problems, so it must be related to my new Geforce 7900.

Jan from Denmark


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: no signal when using KVM-switchbox*

Another thing you can try is using the other DVI port on the 7900. That might go the trick.


----------



## janhaa (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: no signal when using KVM-switchbox*

Just tried that, didn't solve the problem.


----------



## janhaa (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: no signal when using KVM-switchbox*

Could it perhaps be the PSU too small?
It's 480W with no special connection for PCIe.


----------



## janhaa (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: no signal when using KVM-switchbox*

It was the switchbox that was the problem. I have changed to an old manual switchbox I used before and now everything is OK.:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Glad its resolved.


----------

